# أين أجد الموضوع الخاص ب كتاب ضخم في المناجم السطحية : Surface Mining 1990



## aidsami (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

أين أجد الموضوع الخاص ب كتاب ضخم في المناجم السطحية : ’

Surface Mining 1990


و شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق البخاري (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا الموضوع كان من ضمن مشاركاتي في هذا المنتدى ولكن لم أستطع الوصول إليه, والظاهر أنه حذف فيم انحذف من مواضيع أثناء فصل الأقسام بعضها عن بعض, والله أعلم.

إليك أخي هذا الرابط علك تجد فيه مبتغاك :

1.1 History of Mining - 1.1 History of Mining.PDF - Minus

ملاحظة : من الرابط اتجه شمالاً للباب التالي.


----------



## aidsami (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااا لك يأخ أبو حمزة و جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك.

لقد حذف الموضوع مؤخرا و بعد فصل المنتديات على ماأظن، ربما للاخوة المشرفين رأي في ذلك.

انت و ضعت الاساس و انا ان شاء الله أكمل البناء

الكتاب كاملا من هذا الرابط

1.1 History of Mining - Minus

شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلا.


----------

